# 2.5 gallon slate bottom



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Ok my sis gave me a 2.5 gallon metal rim slate bottom tank. she got it a thrift store for $2. i have set it up as a planted shrimp tank. but i do not have a filter on it. what can i use? i will not be doing it with co2 and it does not have a hood. i will also need a light. does a shrimp tank need a filter? i think i would be more comfortable with one because i like my tanks very clean and clear. also i pry will not dose felts just excel. currently i have a bendy desk lamp with a plant gro bulb in it. can you folks direct me to some awesome equipment?


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I forgot to say my current plants are java moss, java fern and crypts. it will only have black gravel substrate.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats on the slate bottom. I really would love to get some of those!

I use an Azoo filter I picked up on my 2.5g. I'm very happy with it and it keeps the tank crystal clear. It's virtually silent which was important to me since the tank is 2ft. away from my desk.








For lights I just use a clip-on desk lamp with a CFL bulb in it.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Thanks so much im already sold on azoo products. I love all the nanos on this site. mine wont be all high tech but maybe one day.


----------



## Edman30 (Nov 15, 2010)

You can always change the light bulb to a 6400k CFL. You can find them at wal-mart.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I saw that filter online its $44. i little more than i wanna spend. i saw a mini hob jebo. are those ok???


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

$44 for the Azoo? Thats crazy. I don't think I paid more than $15 for it new. Before I found the Azoo I was using a Hagen Elite filter on my 2.5. It worked, but I wanted a HOB thus the switch to the Azoo.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Lol ok i will look for a better deal on the azoo


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Shrimp tank? Why not a sponge filter?


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

The truth is i have mini sponge filters already but i ve never had much luck with them actually removing any debris from my tanks. they are nice for bacteria but i like clear and clean water.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

amcoffeegirl said:


> The truth is i have mini sponge filters already but i ve never had much luck with them actually removing any debris from my tanks. they are nice for bacteria but i like clear and clean water.


The HOB will have the potential to suck in baby shrimp. You will want to put a prefilter on the inlet. But remember that will also reduce the filtration rate of the HOB filter.


----------



## RayT (Aug 27, 2010)

Check out the HOB here - http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821

The shipping is a little high but if you buy other things its not that bad.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

RayT said:


> Check out the HOB here - http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821
> 
> The shipping is a little high but if you buy other things its not that bad.


I have used the azoo palm filter on a .75 gal SW Reef tank, I was very impressed with it. For $10 what more could you ask for?


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

The fact that you have a .75 gallon sw tank is impressive. wow


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

amcoffeegirl said:


> The fact that you have a .75 gallon sw tank is impressive. wow


Yeah, it is great fun. Just a PITA doing partial water changes everyday. I was feeding Non-Photosynthetic corals. My avatar is one of the corals in the tank. 

As far as lighting for your tank, Azoo makes a small clip on light also, I think it is called Palm Light. Check it out.

These are ok too.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Lighting_Light-Fixtures_Power-Compact_Perch-Light-Light-Fixture_9947393_82.html?tc=fish


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Thank you all for your help i will have lots more questions in the future. im sure. maybe someday i can turn my 2.5 into sw?? wow that sounds so amazing.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

There is a light in this thread. 18W may be too much, depending on what you plan to keep.

Just letting you know.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/122898-t5-fixture-normal-output.html


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Ok i ordered some amazonia for this little tank. and i got that mignon filter from foster n smith. plus i got a cfl clip on light. 13 watts. My driftwood is soaking. this tank is expensive. lol. i will have to keep it forever.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

It's worth it. Slate bottom's are priceless IMO and only get better with age!


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

... REady for PICS.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Lol i dont even have the substrate yet. I want it to look like rolling hils of grass. what ground cover would achieve this???


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

For inspiration.


edit: not my tank


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

That's gorgeous! Looks better than a rimless IMO.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Awwh. great now i wish i had the matching hood too.


----------



## Euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_Great classic tank!! :icon_smil Love the classic tank look..._


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

For a similar look at a fraction of the price, you could buy some aluminum angle trim and use it on the outside of a new(and cheaper) tank.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

amcoffeegirl said:


> Awwh. great now i wish i had the matching hood too.


I agree with you there. I have a 2.5g too but accidentally stepped on the side of it and need to replace a frame. Hopefully yours turns out wonderful.

Do you have the original tar seal?

-Andrew


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

At a fraction of the cost...lol. my sis gave it to me. i do not believe it is original because i cant see any tar. but it looks brand new. Maybe whoever had it had i fake plant in it. i want to do it right and have a layout in mind. i might need co2. ive never used it. i want a full ground cover in the front stretching all the way to the back. lol about 8in by 6in. i have an arch type piece of driftwood. so i want a grassy path through the arch.


----------



## marcinnyc (Oct 22, 2010)

As for the filter try Eco Art Nano Filter. You can find them at Petco. I have it for my 1 gallon nano and I am very happy with it.


----------



## JonahHart (Dec 8, 2010)

Have you tested the tank for leaks? Super important. I picked up a metal framed tank like yours and no matter how I resealed it it continued to leak... after a few weeks I gave in. Now it holds all of my aquarium supplies.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

JonahHart said:


> Have you tested the tank for leaks? Super important. I picked up a metal framed tank like yours and no matter how I resealed it it continued to leak... after a few weeks I gave in. Now it holds all of my aquarium supplies.


If it has the original hood its worth around $70 on ebay regardless of leaks.

Silicon sealant will never stick to the slate. Sometimes these old tanks can be fixed by pouring boiling water into them until the tar becomes soft and fills in the leaks.


----------

